# 3-4 года назад появилась слабость и дрожь при любом статическом напряжении



## Сергей Юрьевич 1968 (20 Май 2015)

Здравствуйте!

Около 6 лет назад у меня была травма правого плеча, был  хруст при броске, но за мед помощью сразу не обратился.  Занимался в тренажерном зале, «закачивал « мышцы, тем самым компенсируя работу травмированных мышц здоровыми.

3-4 года назад появилась слабость и дрожь при любом статическом напряжении правой руки.

Неоднократное обращение к травматологам, неврологам ни к чему не привели, т.к. общее состояние ухудшается, и правая рука(плечо, кисть) при напряжении начинает дрожать.(говорят лестничная мышца спазмирована задевает нервный пучок ) Ухудшилась амплитуда движений правой руки. Также неоднократное МРТ головы и всего позвоночника, кроме мелких протрузий, клинических отклонений не выявила.

Массажи, иглоукалывания и остеопаты никаких результатов не дают.

Важно Ваше мнение по моей проблеме и  мои дальнейшие действия в этой области.

Сопутствующие мед снимки и описания прилагаются.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4eT6kR8m3pdv/Консультация 3
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/54sLeQkUXq6U/Консультация

С уважением,

Староверов Сергей Юрьевич


----------



## La murr (20 Май 2015)

*Сергей Юрьевич 1968*, здравствуйте!
С архивами придётся поработать самостоятельно - у врачей для этого нет времени и возможности.
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------

